# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج تحميل برنامج Adobe Flash Player 11.5.502.113 Beta  فى اخر نسخة تجريبية

## mohamed73

* 
البرنامج العملاق* *Adobe Flash Player 11.5.502.113 Beta* *فى اخر نسخة تجريبية*          
أدوبي فلاش لاعب هو الأداء العالي، خفيفة الوزن، ووقت تشغيل التطبيق معبرة   جدا أن يوفر كاملة غير منقوصة من التطبيقات معبرة عرض، والمحتوى، وأشرطة   الفيديو عبر المتصفحات، والهواتف المحمولة والأجهزة وأنظمة التشغيل. تقديم   الخبرات المستخدم أكثر جاذبية مع وقت تشغيل أدوبي فلاش ® بلاير ® الأم من   خلال دعم أنظمة تشغيل 64 بت و المتصفحات، الإسراع في تقديم الرسومات،   متزامنة فك نقطية عالية الدقة الدعم نقطية، وأكثر من ذلك. الاستفادة من   مجموعة كبيرة من الميزات الجديدة في وقت أدوبي فلاش ® بلاير ® التي تسهل   عملية التنمية، وتحسين الأداء، وتمكين مزيد من الأمن والتحكم بالخصوصية،   والسماح تسليم أكثر ثراء تطبيقات لطائفة واسعة من الأجهزة. أدوبي فلاش لاعب   يسمح لك لعرض محتوى الويب التفاعلية مثل الألعاب والعروض التجارية،   والإعلانات. وتتضمن الحزمة فقط على مشغل فلاش وتثبيت قائمة بذاتها. من   الناحية الفنية، وهذا هو مشغل فلاش تحكم ActiveX.  
Adobe Flash Player is the high-performance, lightweight, highly   expressive application runtime that provides uncompromised viewing of   expressive applications, content, and videos across browsers, mobile   phones, devices and operating systems. Deliver more engaging user   experiences with the Adobe® Flash® Player runtime through support for   native 64-bit operating systems and browsers, accelerated graphics   rendering, asynchronous bitmap decoding, high-resolution bitmap support,   and more. Take advantage of a host of new features in the Adobe®  Flash®  Player runtime that streamline the development process, improve   performance, enable greater security and privacy control, and allow   delivery of richer apps to a broader spectrum of devices. Adobe’s Flash   Player allows you to view interactive web content like games, business   presentations, advertisements. The package includes only the Flash   Player and is a stand alone installation. Technically, this is a Flash   Player ActiveX Control.   _عمل البرنامج_   *• Stage 3D accelerated graphics rendering*
Explore a new architecture for high-performance 2D/3D GPU hardware    accelerated graphics rendering by Adobe, which provides low-level    Stage3D APIs for advanced rendering in apps and gives framework    developers classes of interactive experiences. *• Native 64-bit support*
Flash Player can now take advantage of native support for 64-bit    operating systems and 64-bit web browsers on Linux®, Mac OS, and    Windows®. *• H.264/AVC software encoding for cameras*
Stream beautiful video from your computer’s camera with higher    compression efficiency and industry-wide support, enabling both    high-quality real-time communications (such as video chat and video    conferencing) and live video broadcasts. *• Protected HTTP Dynamic Streaming (HDS)*
Protect streaming video across devices without the complexity of a license server. *• Content protection support for mobile*
Flash Access content protection support is now available on Android    devices. Broadcasters can now reach and monetize an even broader range    of customers on their favorite mobile device.   Homepage – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Size: 15.1 MB   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

